# Fungal Growth in Uncycled Tank



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

I am in the process of running an "experimental" tank. (Yes its my 155Gallon). Everything is new inside the tank. New aragonite substrate, new (uncycled) filters [canisters + sponge] and lots of fish (50+ 1" fish)

I do have extra sponge filters and canisters that are cycled in my other tanks that I can move over, but decided to not do it and observe what happens.

I do a 25-30% WC every 3 days. The fish have been voraciously eating and healthy. No signs of stress etc.

I did however notice a fungalish growth in the sand substrate. I initally thought it was fish poop, but it spread fast within 2 days. When I did the water change I noticed that it was stuck to the sand and was fugusy (similar to fugus growth in fish eggs, but brown).

This is something interesting and unexpected. If this is related to lack of established bacteria, then I guess I will have to move a sponge filter over, but I really dont think this is the case. I think its related to excess food. I've already started feeding them sparingly (starting today).

I just wanted to know if anyone else have experienced this before and what they did to get rid of it. Its just a PITA to siphon them off because I loose a lot of sand with each WC.

Let me know what you think. Flaming is also welcome . Just drop your thoughs and suggestions here.


----------



## 182 (Apr 21, 2010)

I think you're right about overfeeding being the major culprit here. Along with the lack of bacteria, it's able to run amok.


----------



## b/p (Apr 21, 2010)

Do you have driftwood?

I had this problem on my giant piece of driftwood when I did a fishless cycle last year. I rinsed the stuff off before adding fish, it came back a little bit and fish would peck at but eventually it just went away. Like you said, it probably is just an immature bacteria colony.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

I dont have any driftwood or any other objects other than the aragonite sand substrate.

I can also add some lime rocks from my show tank to this one, but that would introduce good bacteria in the tank and my "observation" would be screwed up


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

Honestly, I think it could just be a stage of cycling the tank, sort of like when everything turns brown before it goes to a healthy looking green, it's healthy so it won't hurt the fish I wouldn't think, just pleco it up with those BN's you have


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Does it look like this?



















If so it may be bacterial in nature and not a 'fungus' at all.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

i think tis gonna be over feeding as i had the same problem even on a cycled tank.. my bf watched my fish and really overfed them


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

Its definitely not like this Stuart.

I did read through your thread and I really hope this thing gets under control for you. I am sure you put in a lot of time and effort into this tank.

---

As an update to this thread. I didn't see too much growth in the past 2 days. I have been feeding less than what I normally do.

I am actually thinking of getting a few clown loaches (small ones) and put them in the tank. Maybe they will have a fun time eating all of those up. Input on this would be nice as I've never had clown loaches. Would they be good in a pH of 7.8 - 8.2?

I could add a few BNPs, but then I will need to add atleast 1 piece of driftwood in ther for them. Since the substrate is all sand, they will definitely need the wood or some rock to hang out on.



CRS Fan said:


> Does it look like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

catfish arent a bad idea either


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

TCR said:


> catfish arent a bad idea either


what types of catfish?

I wouldn't want something that grows fast since the tank currently has lots of Blue Moori fry 1" and a few Phenos at 1.5" and they grow slow...


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

what about cories? Are they not bottom feeders too? Would they work?


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

i was gonna say that but they require a lower ph


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

TCR said:


> i was gonna say that but they require a lower ph


thats what I thought too...I am very limited on bottom feeders due to pH 

Any ideas about clown loaches? These guys grow slow, so they should be fine with the little guys in the tank.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

theres dwarf loaches and sumo loaches you can try too and they dont get big


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

I guess I should go shopping for fish tonight


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

If i'm close to your area I can bring you a couple of sumo loaches to see if you like them.. I have 4 of them


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

Sure why not. You know where I live 

I am still going shopping though. Its a good excuse for me to look at some other fishes to buy too 

Thinking of getting a Rostratus for my show tank. Just waiting for them to color up a bit at the pet store so that I can pick out a male.


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

how about corys, I know they require lower ph but I had them at higher before with no problem.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

well i should be going to see charles on fri.. PM me your address again and I'll pop by there and drop off a couple to see how they work for you

they are about 2" I think


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Bristlenose will work. Try to get medium sized ones. Small ones are fragile and larger ones get a little lazy as they age. 

My baby BNP's are doing wonders in my tank.

Stuart


----------

